# Off to Belgium then to FLEX in Germany then to Automechanika!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Off to Belgium then to FLEX in Germany then to Automechanika!*

Today is the first day of my trip to Automechanika to work in the 3D Booth at the event.

First stop however is to Belgium, where I'll be teaching a 100% hands-on, no chairs car detailing class with Justyna Brys at her shop in Belgium.












If you're attending the HUGE Automechanika show, please stop by the 3D booth and say hello.












Here's my beautiful wife Stacy driving me to the PBI airport!












Just kidding, nothing scary going on, just a relaxing drive down the I-95


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Have a great time, looking forward to seeing updates from the events.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Have a great Time Mike - the main man John From Cleanandshiny will be over there to


----------

